# odd folders........!



## indrajit (Nov 12, 2004)

Iâ€™m using Win XP Pro with SP2. I have a 40 GB hard disk split in three partitions namely C (system), D and E.

Since a few days Iâ€™m noticing three folders in my D drive by the name   *1eaec33d759,  5266d644c14fa3548b706e *and *a469cc426d55e67413d851cf20d.*

*All the three folders have a sub folder by the name sp1*, which cannot be accessed or deleted. On clicking on sp1 it says access is denied. 

Does any one have any clue what these are? *Iâ€™m using eTrust EZ Antivirus (regularly updated) and it didnâ€™t detect these as virus. Iâ€™ve scanned using stinger too.*
Any suggestions?


----------



## vysakh (Nov 12, 2004)

have u installed windows XP SP1
looks like it is a temporary folder


----------



## indrajit (Nov 12, 2004)

I used to update Windows from net, but don't remember instaling SP1. As I said, I'v installed SP2. 
But even if those are folders caused due to SP1 why are they inaccessible?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 12, 2004)

If they are in some floder named temp or msdownload.temp etc.etc then you can delete it..

Other wise if it's in program Files ... Then never delete it.... they might be essential for the running of the system...


----------



## indrajit (Nov 12, 2004)

I already mentioned the names of the folders in the starting post. They are in my D drive, not in system drive and except for the name of the sub folders (SP1) nothing suggests they have any connection to Microsoft related products. And then again SP1 might not nescessarily be Service Pack 1.


----------



## theraven (Nov 12, 2004)

try starting in safe mode and delete it
or get the taskmanager up
shutdown explorer.exe process
from file=> run type cmd 
and now browse to ur folder and manually delete the folders using 
"deltree <folder name>"

SP1 = service pack 1 or no ... the folder is not required


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 12, 2004)

Just place the folders somewhere else... And If you system works fine then delete them....

It's that simple


----------



## indrajit (Nov 12, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Just place the folders somewhere else... And If you system works fine then delete them....
> 
> It's that simple



I told this before, the folders are inaccessible, can't move or delete them. Even can't get inside the sub folders; says access is denied!

*@ Raven:* I'll try your suggestion and post whether it was a success or not.


----------



## IG (Nov 13, 2004)

might be from sys restore...


----------



## Ashis (Nov 13, 2004)

Hide Them (If possible) or delete them in Safe Mode as mention Earlier.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmm.. Those folders are usualy created by WindowsUpdate .. You can  safely delete them ... To find which program has locked that folder you can use WhoLockMe ..


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess they r system folders of sp. I have seen them on my sys too


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

Raven said:
			
		

> try starting in safe mode and delete it
> or get the taskmanager up
> shutdown explorer.exe process
> from file=> run type cmd
> ...



Tried what you said, didn't work.
*
*


			
				Batty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Those folders are usualy created by WindowsUpdate .. You can safely delete them ... To find which program has locked that folder you can use WhoLockMe ..



My OS is Win XP PRO.
Installed WhoLockMe. When I right clicked on those folders and clicked on WhoLockMe nothing happened. I use PC Security to lock folders. I tried WhoLockMe on one of the folders locked by me using PC Security but this time too nothing happened.
Tried to delete the folders using TuneUp Shredder (component of TuneUp Utilities), but got the same message, "Access Denied"!

Arrrgh! HELP!


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 13, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> and now browse to ur folder and manually delete the folders using
> "deltree <folder name>"



The _deltree_ command doesn't run in XP.



			
				indrajit said:
			
		

> My OS is Win XP PRO.
> Installed WhoLockMe. When I right clicked on those folders and clicked on WhoLockMe nothing happened. I use PC Security to lock folders. I tried WhoLockMe on one of the folders locked by me using PC Security but this time too nothing happened.
> Tried to delete the folders using TuneUp Shredder (component of TuneUp Utilities), but got the same message, "Access Denied"!
> 
> Arrrgh! HELP!



if you have a second OS installed, boot from it.
you will be able to delete the folder from there.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> The deltree command doesn't run in XP.


Yep! Didn't work.

I'v Win XP Pro and Red Hat Linux 8 as two OSs. Can't delete anything in windows from Linux! So that wont help. Can't format the drive cause it has got huge amount of data. And btw the folders are not harming me in any way, its just irritating!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmm...  Does this thing help ... ?


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  Does this thing help ... ?



I think "dellater" can work with a file only. Mine are folders. Tried it. Didn't work.


----------



## theraven (Nov 13, 2004)

aah jsorry abt the deltree command
when u get to cmd after shutting down explorer ..
tru gettin into the folder by using the "cd" command
then in each folder and sub folder run "del *.*"
after all folders and sub folders are empty u can remove them by using the "Rd" command


----------



## ShekharPalash (Nov 13, 2004)

do following things... and report... 

properties>customize is accessuble or not??
is "read-only"  or hidden is grayed out?

kill explorer and all WU services and try to move/delete

post ur hijackthis log... may be some naughty startup stuff using them... 

check ur drives for eror... defrag them... 

hey!... did u inteeeerrrupttt the process when u tried to delete them thru tune-up shredrer???

 if yes, then it could create problem... i had a similar case... when i tried to delete shortcut of max payne 2 from my start menu.... 

access denied... no move no delete...  even righclick were not working on it.... but when i uninstalled max payne 2 after 1 month that shortcut also removed.... 

why don't u try to uninstall some WUs if you have their backup... and WU ebsite is always there to get them... ??

also if u hav system retore enabled and have a restore point before all these irritation started.... restore it back!

but don't forget to backup ur current file 

njoy.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

*@Raven:*

When I got inside the directory and typed â€œdel *.*â€? it asked for deleting confirmation. I typed in â€˜Yâ€™ and then checked using â€˜dirâ€™. The sub directory â€˜sp1â€™ was still there. From inside the folder I tried â€œrd sp1â€? but says â€˜access is deniedâ€™.

*@ShekharPalash:*

Yes, properties>customize is accessible. The folders are marked read only and no option is grayed out. Tried deleting after unchecking read only, didnâ€™t work.

What do you mean by "WU services"?

Already defraged the drives and checked using scandisk. No error. 

These folders are there for quite sometime. Donâ€™t remember how long exactly they have been there. So trying system restore is a problem cause that will cause several unwanted changes in the system.



> hey!... did u inteeeerrrupttt the process when u tried to delete them thru tune-up shredrer???



Didnâ€™t get you.

This is my HijackThis Log:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 11:28:16 AM, on 11/13/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\isafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\winwd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sdaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Tapas\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *www.rediff.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = *crackspider.net/ie/assist.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotKey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C41 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C41 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C41"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDaemon] C:\WINDOWS\sdaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SWd] C:\WINDOWS\winwd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - *www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - *v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/v5consumer/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1096662908781
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{58769E06-2020-4F49-AC41-2A23548D595F}: NameServer = 172.100.10.1
```


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

ok give this a try and see

open task manager end explorer.exe

then file - new task - select that folder and delete it...

see it works or not...

after this write explorer in new process to start the explorer again...

telling this to you coz those explorer might be using that folder for some reason..

just give it a shot and see..

Deep


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmm.. Try shutting down PC Security before deleting that folder ... And you can safely disable the Dumprep entry from startup list ..


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

Deep said:
			
		

> ok give this a try and see
> 
> open task manager end explorer.exe
> 
> ...



Didn't work!     



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Try shutting down PC Security before deleting that folder ... And you can safely disable the Dumprep entry from startup list ..



Didn't work!     
And btw, disabled dumprep....thanx batty!

*Do I have any other option left than to format if I ever want to get rid of those folders?  *


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

if the folders are not taking much of size then let it be there...
will try to find the solution in the mean time...

Regards
Deep


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

Deep said:
			
		

> if the folders are not taking much of size then let it be there...
> will try to find the solution in the mean time...
> 
> Regards
> Deep



The properties of the folders show "0 bytes". So space is not a problem. Its just that the thought of there being somethin on my PC that I can't control is disturbing, if not irritating! I'll wait eagerly till any of you guyes can come up with a solution.
Thanx to all you guyes who took their time to try and help me!


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

ok man..
give this a try...

change attributes of the folder and try...

current attribute might be read only and system..

so do this..

in command window write this..

attrib -r -s d:\foldername

this will remove attributes read only and system from the folder and then try to delete it

Regards
Deep


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

*@Deep:* Same message  

           *img.photobucket.com/albums/v472/indrajit/error.jpg

sp1 happens to be the sub folder inside each of those three folders, if you didn't know that already.


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 13, 2004)

indrajit said:
			
		

> *Do I have any other option left than to format if I ever want to get rid of those folders?  *



if your partition is FAT32, mount it in _write_ mode from Linux (giving Linux write permission to the fat partition) and delete the folder from there.

NTFS will not give write access to Linux, so this solution won't work for NT file system.


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 13, 2004)

Use spybot snd.In it u have a tool called secure shredder put the folder in it.It'll surely chop off ur problem.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> if your partition is FAT32, mount it in _write_ mode from Linux (giving Linux write permission to the fat partition) and delete the folder from there.
> 
> NTFS will not give write access to Linux, so this solution won't work for NT file system.



My file system is NTFS, and on this particular drive I'v got the "compess drives to save disk space" option on. So, if I try to convert back to FAT32 fille system I might risk losing important data. So, till I get the chance to back up this drive (9.76 GB), can't try out your suggestion.




			
				beyondthegracefgod said:
			
		

> Use spybot snd.In it u have a tool called secure shredder put the folder in it.It'll surely chop off ur problem.



Secure Shredder works with files not folders. The folder I'm having problem with is inacccessible, so can't add its contents (if any) to the shredder's window!


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

aww one more thing..

r u loggned in as admin ?

check it here... 

start - run - control userpasswords2

advacned tab
advacned button under advanced user mgmt

see if administrator user is present or not..

if present then login using admin and delete it...

Deep


----------



## indrajit (Nov 13, 2004)

*@Deep:*
Yes, I always login as administrator.


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 13, 2004)

try using a bootup floppy or if u have dual os that should also work


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmm.. Weird problem .. Try Chkdsk on that disk .. If the folder have cross linked items it too dont get deleted .. 

Or maybe that Windows DPF too from HijakThis ... You can install it again .. just remove it to test .. that v5 customer DPF ..


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 14, 2004)

Or ..
Rename or delete the folder from anoter OS like ME, 98 or DOS...

And use Scandisk coz ckdsk sucks...


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess the problem has to be with bad sectors on your hard drive..Use nortons disk doctor / scandisk (advanced scan) and run a surface scan..might take an hour, bu it's worth it...Seems that they may be cross linked files/clusters...


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> I guess the problem has to be with bad sectors on your hard drive..Use nortons disk doctor / scandisk (advanced scan) and run a surface scan..might take an hour, bu it's worth it...Seems that they may be cross linked files/clusters...



Scandisk found no problems on the drive!



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Weird problem .. Try Chkdsk on that disk .. If the folder have cross linked items it too dont get deleted ..
> 
> Or maybe that Windows DPF too from HijakThis ... You can install it again .. just remove it to test .. that v5 customer DPF ..



Tried chkdsk, but it too didn't find any abnormalities! And batty, didn't get the second part of your suggestion. Could you explain that Windows DPF part a bit?


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 14, 2004)

You said that you have enabled NTFS compression on the drive. Disable it, and then run scandisk. Those folders might be remnants of a failed compression, I guess.


----------



## vysakh (Nov 14, 2004)

try formatting ur HDD


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmm.. Run HijackThis and put a checkmark next to 16 DPF entry and Click on Fix Checked ..


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Run HijackThis and put a checkmark next to 16 DPF entry and Click on Fix Checked ..



Did it. Didn't work.  




			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> try formatting ur HDD



I'v got 'bout *9.5 GB *of software images dumped in this drive. If I ever have to go with your suggestion I'll loose the whole back up of softwares! God help me if that happens!


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

*@Batty:*
This is the latest HijackThis log:



```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 7:16:03 PM, on 11/14/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sdaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\winwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\isafe.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\eLitecore\Cyberoam Client for 24Online\CyberoamClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Utilities\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *www.rediff.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotKey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C41 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C41 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C41"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDaemon] C:\WINDOWS\sdaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SWd] C:\WINDOWS\winwd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{58769E06-2020-4F49-AC41-2A23548D595F}: NameServer = 172.100.10.1
```


----------



## Delpiero (Nov 14, 2004)

If you are really that annoyed with this problem, give this a try. Copy ur 9.5 GB of S'wares on C or E drive and then format the D:,weird but will work. Check your system for viruses as well.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> You said that you have enabled NTFS compression on the drive. Disable it, and then run scandisk. Those folders might be remnants of a failed compression, I guess.



Tried this after reading your post. While de compresing it showed an erroe saying "Can't apply settings to ****** folder. Access is denied" *(******* = the folders I'm having problem with*)*. Any how, after the decompressing prossess completed, again tried to delete them but got the same error message "Access is denied".



			
				Delpiero said:
			
		

> If you are really that annoyed with this problem, give this a try. Copy ur 9.5 GB of S'wares on C or E drive and then format the D:,weird but will work. Check your system for viruses as well.



Yes, this idea has crossed my mind. But my *E drive has 828 MB free space left and C drive left with 4.32 GB*.


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 14, 2004)

Try this one go>  *www.handyarchive.com/free/shredder/

Download Advanced File Shredder which is the 3rd in the list and then drag and drop tat folder into it.It shredds folders and files.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

beyondthegracefgod said:
			
		

> Try this one go>  *www.handyarchive.com/free/shredder/
> 
> Download Advanced File Shredder which is the 3rd in the list and then drag and drop tat folder into it.It shredds folders and files.



Already tried the shredders provided with TuneUp Utilites and TweakXP Pro V3, but didn't work.
Downloaded and tried a few from the link you gave, but they too mostly work with files, not folders. Didn't work either!


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried it.U can drag and drop tha folder in to it and it lists it out there.
Wat happens wen u do tat and click on shred


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well it's not a hardware problem, it's not a virus, it's not a format problem..then what is it? I guess you'll have to borrow a friends HDD, move everything from that partition and format this partition...Gotta see what happens then...are you absolutely sure you've tried out everyones suggestions here? Btw, you are supposed to try out the previous suggestios in safemode only, that's the only time you can modify system settings to the max. Your last respite could be repeating every suggestion in safe mode.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 14, 2004)

beyondthegracefgod said:
			
		

> I tried it.U can drag and drop tha folder in to it and it lists it out there.
> Wat happens wen u do tat and click on shred



I couldn't drag the folders. Access denied. Btw,which shredder did you use from the list you gave?



			
				gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> Well it's not a hardware problem, it's not a virus, it's not a format problem..then what is it? I guess you'll have to borrow a friends HDD, move everything from that partition and format this partition...Gotta see what happens then...are you absolutely sure you've tried out everyones suggestions here? Btw, you are supposed to try out the previous suggestios in safemode only, that's the only time you can modify system settings to the max. Your last respite could be repeating every suggestion in safe mode.



Didn't de-compress in the safe mode. But then again, I had compressed the drive in normal mode only. I think I'v tried all the suggestions in both normal mode as well as safe mode; but even then, I'll give it a try once more. As you can guess, the process will take some time. I'll post the results once I'm done repeating the whole process. And as you said, if this doesn't work then I will have to back up the data and format the drive, whithout having any clue of what happened here!


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 15, 2004)

Come on u can drag any folder into a prog it'll say access denied if u try to move it.
 Newayz download tis one Advanced File Shredder 1.12
 *www.handyarchive.com/Utilities/Security/958-Advanced-File-Shredder.html

Install & Open the prog.Grab ur folders by their neck and drag them in to the open prog.


----------



## indrajit (Nov 15, 2004)

beyondthegracefgod said:
			
		

> Come on u can drag any folder into a prog it'll say access denied if u try to move it.
> Newayz download tis one Advanced File Shredder 1.12
> *www.handyarchive.com/Utilities/Security/958-Advanced-File-Shredder.html
> 
> Install & Open the prog.Grab ur folders by their neck and drag them in to the open prog.



I had used this shredder only! You were right about the dragging process. Initially I had tried to drag the folders from the *"select files"* box of the shredder itself, which in turn didn't work. This time, I opened the drive itself , dragged the folders and could add them to the shredder's list. On pressint *"shread files"* button it showed *"shredded successfully"*.* But then, when I checked in the drive, they were still there.* I tried the proces several times but with the same result.
Now I'm going with what *gamefreak14* wrote and repeating all the suggestions received till now in safe mode. I'll post the results once I'm finished. Thanx to all you guyes for your help!


----------



## indrajit (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi guyes! I guess this would be the last post of this thread. As *gamefreak14* had suggested, I went over with all the suggestions received till now, over again, in the safe mode, but with no results! So, finally, today, I got a friend's hard disk, backed up the data from the concerned partition and formatted it. That literally solved the problem in some what crude manner, i.e. using tha last resorte.
Thanks a lot to all you guyes who took time to help me!


----------



## Matrix_neo (Nov 20, 2004)

Try Scandisk that Drive and then delete them i guess this will do


----------



## indrajit (Nov 20, 2004)

Matrix_neo said:
			
		

> Try Scandisk that Drive and then delete them i guess this will do



Buddy, read the thread before posting. Firstly, I think your sggestion has already been given by some one else in this thread, and secondly, read the post just above yours; *I said the problem has already been solved!*


----------



## hitesh_hg (Nov 23, 2004)

> Can't delete anything in windows from Linux! So that wont help.



Says Who..if its(D drive) not NTFS you can always mount it & delete it...
.......................

Anyways i tried the following

same procedure as booting into safe mode, running cmd, killing explorer.exe and then tried the command..
rd /s <folder name>
it gave gave same access denied error but when i rebooted it was gone..

Also sometimes i use chkdsk /X <options> to dismount the drive and when it is finished all the access denied are usually gone..
Hitesh
PS: Use rd /s command carefully.
And each thread is not exclusively for someone who started it but for everyone who might need it in the future...therefore every thread needs to have a proper solution.


----------



## chetan (Nov 25, 2004)

use other anti virus like norton or escan
or try 1st from the dos delet or safe mode


----------



## cockyrudh_2020 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey wait....
i know what they are, you must have probably used windows update right, when it automatically downloads and installs, it stores these files there, see if the folders contain something like uninstall or install info. they are probably created as backups.... check it out....
---ANIRUDH
---SOPHOMORE
---HYDERABAD


----------



## indrajit (Nov 25, 2004)

Guys! Read my previous posts! *THIS PROBLEM DOESN'T EXIST ANY MORE!*  
Admins/mods can lock this thread if they want to.


----------

